
Galaxy S9 Killer? The LG G7 ThinQ Can't Beat Last Year's Phones - mspoonyg
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/lg-g7-thinq-fail,news-27159.html
======
dan-0
Maybe I'm a little jaded on the hardware front, but everytime I see one of
these articles it's comparing nominally different features the will almost
always be beat by another phone within a few months.

Maybe it comes down to brand loyalty (I know I'll never but another LG after
my last experience)? Or maybe what your carrier provides? But I'm really
curious, with the current state of Android, if you're going to get a flagship
phone, why wouldn't you opt for a Google brand phone so you can stay on top of
the latest updates?

It's one thing if you just want a cheap phone, but if I drop big money on
something, I want to know that I'm getting the latest updates. Especially when
it comes to security on the device that has access to my most importantly
information. I hear too many Android users complain about how their phone is
two whole versions behind. Wake up! That's your carrier/manufacturer putting
you at risk.

